# Night fishing for crappie



## Riggu2

Hey y'all! I heard about this crazy idea just this year at a local fishing seminar. Anybody ever try it? Success? I saw some of those fluorescent green glow sticks at Cabelas this weekend and thought they might be a good, cheap option to night fish for crappie this spring. I've got little ones at home so night fishing may be a good way to squeeze in some action without making my wife any crazier. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11

I used to do alot more night Crappie fishing then i do now... but the action can be on if in the right area and timing. And the right area is usually a bottleneck into a bay, or an area where Crappie need to travel to follow their food source. And aslo in the Spring many fish are just making their way from deep water to their shallower spawning areas. If you are using a lighted bobber you might want to try some that hold the red LED battery light in them... glow sticks will work, but ive had a better experience with the LED. They last a long time and are reuseable with a on off switch. 
I now have a little guy at home now too! Ive gotten out fishing for 1/2 hour the last 3 weeks... OK by me now, can't wait to fish with him someday... may be back at the night fishing if that works best, we will see... surly don't want to make my wife crazy
Good luck, and sometimes with night fishing the bite can be deader then a dornail... then just turn on at the snap of a finger! They may bite like crazy for a half hour or so then get slow again. Remember what time that happened for your next time out... it's usually a daily pattern in the early Spring through early post spawn.
Oh yeah... i used to live in Columbus, golfed the Minerva Park course about 100 times... good little course.
Speaking of bottlenecks near you. try the Northern causeway on Hoover at night some good action to be had there... if not Crappie, the White Bass will give you some action there.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper

Early spring while they're on their move, we mostly fish for crappie after night fall. We use a lantern and minnows under bright (visibility) bobbers. Now that I'm on second shift, I think I'll be out much more often.


----------



## Riggu2

buckzye11 said:


> I used to do alot more night Crappie fishing then i do now... but the action can be on if in the right area and timing. And the right area is usually a bottleneck into a bay, or an area where Crappie need to travel to follow their food source. And aslo in the Spring many fish are just making their way from deep water to their shallower spawning areas. to fish with him someday... may be back at the night fishing if that works best, we will see... surly don't want to make my wife crazy...
> 
> Thanks for the info! Funny you should mention Minerva Park, I live in MP and golf there every so often. Good beginner course. I'll try that north causeway this spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishmasterflex

They have bobber with slots for the glow sticks makes night time crappie fishing easier. I crappie fish alot at night and do pretty well just feeling for the bite

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd

It's been a few years but I used to crappie fish at night. I have a submergable light that goes down 10'ft in the water. I would only drop it about 5 feet and the bait fish would start to show up then the crappie. I am hoping now that my son is getting a little older to start going back out. A few years back I learned this technic while at Kerr reservoir. You can probably google it and I am sure they will talk about Kerr. This is a big thing on that lake.


----------

